# Geraldine Ferraro



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2011)

Former Democratic Vice President Candidate Geraldine Ferraro, 75 dies from complications due to cancer.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/03/26/vice-presidential-nominee-geraldine-ferraro-dies/
http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/03/26/obit.geraldine.ferraro/index.html?hpt=T1
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42283362/ns/politics-more_politics/


----------



## elder999 (Mar 26, 2011)

RIP to a real groundbreaker, a real class-act, and one of the last of the old-school Democrats.
:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2011)

.


----------

